# KA24E to a KA24DE



## daprib (Jun 3, 2004)

what is needed (other than a ka24de motor) to swap out my old ka24e for the newer ka24de for my 90 240sx


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

everything that is used in other swaps ecu power stering lines the transmission i believe is the same not sure on that.


----------



## daprib (Jun 3, 2004)

so basicly the harnes and everything should work w/ the corect ecu or do you think i need to mod the harnes.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

you could modify it but i am sure you can find an engine harness ecu for a good price and less hassel.


----------



## daprib (Jun 3, 2004)

:cheers: cool, thanks for the much needed info


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought you could just swap the head off a DE and pop it on a E motor. along with the power streering pump and a couple other things. It save you some money anyways.

check the old threads. this has been asked too damn often


----------



## JhnBrackett (Mar 16, 2004)

I agree. Try using the search feature. Guarantee you'll find a hundred questionsa bout E to DE swap. And dropping the DE top on isn't that simple. It'll up compression to 11:1-11:3 or so plus you'll need the DE timing chain cover, and to grind some bolt or somethin.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

true puttin in a ka24de isnt easy but at the same time switching heads wouldn't be simple either and you can find a good engine and all the parts for around $650. I think more shops would drop in a engine rather the switching heads plus it might be just as much work time to switch heads. puttin a ka24de will take the same amount of work as puttin in a sr20det in a 89-90.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

just out of curiousity, why are you doing it anyway? Unless you plan to turbo it, I know it's better to have the DOHC for turbo, but if you're gonna do a swap at least get 200 HP out of it, not just 10 more.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Stupid question: Dont you need the DE transmission too? Cuz I heard that the gear ratios are different.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Stupid question: Dont you need the DE transmission too? Cuz I heard that the gear ratios are different.


Not really. The KA24E block is still being used. All that is being done is a head swap. What do gear ratios have to do with this?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

trannys are the same, parts you would need are.
KA24de long block
alternator
PS
AC
lines from both AC and PS
Intake manifold and all sensors that hook up to it
Full engine wireing harness
ECU
exhaust headers
MAF (i belive the 91+ had a difrent maf) someone else could chim in here
also the Gage clusters are difrent, might have to adapt some of the wiring to get it to work corectly also.
you will also have some wiring things to work out, but it shouldnt be to bad. about as bad as doing a sr swap into a 89-90 like someone else said.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

joerc240sx said:


> you will also have some wiring things to work out, but it shouldnt be to bad. about as bad as doing a sr swap into a 89-90 like someone else said.


This is what I'm saying, I mean I know he'll save a few grand, but if you're gonna go through the trouble then at least do the SR20DET


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

or a cA


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

or RB


----------

